#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Starke schmerzen unter dem Schulterblatt wer hat ahnung >

## schneefrau88

Hallo. Ich habe seit mehreren Wochen stechende Schmerzen unter dem Schulterblatt. Anfangs nur mal kurz und alle paar Tage inzwischen täglich und dauerhaft. Teilweise kaum auszuhalten so stark das ich kaum luft bekomme vor schmerzen und heulen und schreien könnte. Es fühlt sich zeitglich eiskalt und glühend heiß an, zieht in den Nacken und den Arm bis zu den Fingern runter mit starkem Kribbeln und Taubheitsgefühl. Als wenn jemand mit einem Messer dadrin rum stochert und mir die Sehnen durchschneidet oder die Schulter abreist. War beim Hausarzt der meinte es wäre ein Triggerpunkt und gab mir Velden mit Cortison...wirkung gleich null. Im gegenteil es wird immer schlimmer. Dazu muss ich sagen habe ich gerade akut 2 bandscheibenvorfälle allerdings im Lendenwirbelbereich. War auch vor kurzem zur Reha aber auch das hat nichts geholfen. Nehme eh schon Tilidin und Diclo wegen der Bandscheibe aber das hilft nicht bei der Schulter. Wenn ich den Arm ruhig halte ist alles okay, manchmal hilft es dann auch den Arm hoch zu nehmen aber nicht immer.Heiße Badewanne tut auch gut. Aber jede Linderung ist ganz schnell wieder weg sobald ich die Schulter und den Arm belaste. Als belastung reicht schon die Geschirrspüle einzuräumen oder so leichter kram. Haben sie eine Idee was das sein kann? Orthopäde Termin ist erst in 2 Wochen und solange möcht ich diese schmerzen eigentlich nicht haben. 
Vielen dank
Claudia Schramm

----------


## Christiane

> Es fühlt sich zeitglich eiskalt und glühend heiß an, zieht in den Nacken und den Arm bis zu den Fingern runter mit starkem Kribbeln und Taubheitsgefühl. Als wenn jemand mit einem Messer dadrin rum stochert und mir die Sehnen durchschneidet oder die Schulter abreist.

 Nix mit Triggerpunkt. Das ist ein deutlicher Hinweis auf einen gereizten Nerv. Irgendetwas stört ihn. Entweder hast du ein Problem mit deinen Halswirbeln oder einer Bandscheibe. Oder du hast stärkere Muskelverspannungen im Schulter-Nacken-Bereich. Dafür spricht deine Aussage, dass dir ein heißes Wannenbad gut tut. 
Bevor du dich weiterhin mit Schmerzen herumquälst und möglicherweise alles noch schlimmer wird, solltest du dich beim Orthopäden oder einem Neurologen als Notfall vorstellen. NICHT WEGSCHICKEN LASSEN!!!!! 
Gute Besserung,
Gruß Christiane

----------

